# looking for an experienced mixologist



## Mike Card (26/1/16)

Hey guys, so I'm looking for an experienced mixologist in the general Randburg area to work a juice line and possible joint venture.. If you know of anyone please contact me on the below.

Mike
082 379 2254

Reactions: Like 1


----------

